# New car, new member



## MFTT (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, new to the forum. Swopping my A3 for a new TT tomorrow, can't wait !!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi MFTT, Welcome to the TTF, lets see some pics when you get her.
H.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MFTT (Sep 24, 2009)

Harold said:


> Hi MFTT, Welcome to the TTF, lets see some pics when you get her.
> H.


Thanks 

Here are some pics of the new car:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Very nice mate welcome to the forum.


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello & welcome to the forum


----------

